# Breathing / inhaling too much sand in desert...



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a two part post. 

#1 First I am curious, has anyone here gotten a bad cough from accidentally inhaling too much sand while out on safari or what have you? I cant stop clearing my lungs every 30 seconds or so since yesterday and Its quite painful now, scratchy throat, the whole nine yards. Any suggestions on how to clear all this sand out? Im so desperate Ive considered maybe running the shower with just hot water and sitting in the bathroom inhaling the steam..., see if that will help. Help!!! LOL. 

#2 For those of you considering desert-related activities I can only say that my biggest mistake was NOT buying the scarf the locals wear over their face to filter out the sand. We were out quad biking and the wind picked up pretty hard at one point and no matter which direction you faced there was sand... in your eyes, nostrils, mouth, etc... So make sure you have sunglasses or goggles for these types of activities and one of those scarves locals use, just in case the wind decides to get a bit angry. Hehe.


----------

